# Pidgin not working



## Bunyan (Oct 13, 2009)

Pidgin stopped to work.
When I launch the app, it says ACCOUNT disabled
SSL support unavailable. 
How to deal with that?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

Not much to go on, especially since pidgin supports a multitude of different types of accounts (google talk, yahoo, facebook, msn, jabber etc.).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

Wasn't his a problem with an older version of Pidgin? Are you at pidgin-2.6.2?


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 13, 2009)

Version 2.6.2 
I'm using Yahoo protocol.
On Slackware it doesn't work either.
On Windows Yahoo messenger works.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

There have been a lot of Pidgin/Yahoo problems recently. See if one of the workarounds mentioned here works for you.

http://www.google.com/search?q=pidgin+yahoo


----------



## aragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you upgrade/delete any libraries recently?  eg. security/nss


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 13, 2009)

I am using the latest ports.


----------



## tiko (Oct 20, 2009)

You'll have to upgrade the backend for Pidgin, called Purple.  There was a protocol change within the Yahoo stuffs and it's fixed with the latest release of Purple.


----------



## Bunyan (Nov 9, 2009)

With the installation of 8-RC2, pidgin-2.6.3 works. Here are the compilation options:

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for pidgin-2.6.3
_OPTIONS_READ=pidgin-2.6.3
WITH_BONJOUR=true
WITH_DBUS=true
WITHOUT_GNUTLS=true
WITH_NSS=true
WITH_SASL=true
WITH_GSTREAMER=true
WITH_VV=true
WITH_IDN=true
WITHOUT_PERL=true
WITHOUT_TCLTK=true
WITHOUT_SAMETIME=true
WITHOUT_SILC=true
WITH_GG=true
WITH_IRC=true
WITH_JABBER=true
WITH_MSN=true
WITH_MYSPACE=true
WITH_NOVELL=true
WITH_OSCAR=true
WITH_QQ=true
WITH_SIMPLE=true
WITH_YAHOO=true
WITH_ZEPHYR=true
WITH_GTKSPELL=true
WITH_CAP=true
```
I guess *WITH_SASL=true* was the option that made the application work.


----------



## crsd (Nov 10, 2009)

SASL is used in jabber protocol only, AFAIK. tiko's suggestions looks more correct.


----------



## kujirasan (Nov 13, 2009)

you have delete the privious version and in particular completely delete pidgin data and replaced with 2.6.3, then install libpurple and then pidgin,


----------



## D00MR4ZR (Nov 14, 2009)

you mean pidgin client or server?


----------

